# Livery yard near Dartford



## CinnamonTreasure (5 January 2014)

Hello! 


Does anybody know of any Livery Yards around the Dartford area which would recommend?




Need :
- all year turnout
- good facilites - indoor and outdoor school with jumps
- secure tack room
- good quality horsecare and knowledge
- 7 days full livery




I am happy to pay for good service. 




Thank you in advance


----------



## Julieq (5 January 2014)

Arrow may have spaces if you give them a call, I used to be a livery there only left due to moving down to Maidstone


----------



## CinnamonTreasure (5 January 2014)

Julieq said:



			Arrow may have spaces if you give them a call, I used to be a livery there only left due to moving down to Maidstone
		
Click to expand...

I would be really thankful  do you have any pic or website?


----------



## Julieq (5 January 2014)

CinnamonTreasure said:



			I would be really thankful  do you have any pic or website?
		
Click to expand...

www.arrowridingcentre.co.uk


----------



## CinnamonTreasure (5 January 2014)

Looks great! Is it busy and crowdy? How it looks with using indoor school? I have bad memories from previous yards .. Tell me as much as you can, as it is so hard to find nice, friendly yard with good facilities. Thank you so much!


----------



## Julieq (5 January 2014)

The riding school is ran just during the day so schools are free in evenings and sundays. Not sure how many lessons they have on saturdays now. U can hack round the country park aswell. There was about 8 full liveries when i was there the rest are school horses. The livery horses and stabled in indoor block.


----------



## CinnamonTreasure (5 January 2014)

Thank you Julieq for your help  what are the costs at Arrow? Do I need to call them before I will go there?


----------



## Julieq (6 January 2014)

CinnamonTreasure said:



			Thank you Julieq for your help  what are the costs at Arrow? Do I need to call them before I will go there?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know now. You can give them a call. Hope you find what you want for you and your horse


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (6 January 2014)

He old mill has an indoor school too.  I was there years ago so not sure what its like now! I can't think of anywhere in that area with an indoor school I'd recommend though! You may have to consider going further out for anywhere good!


----------



## CinnamonTreasure (6 January 2014)

I will visit Old Mill and Arrow tomorrow  Hope one of those will be good. Eaglesfield is to busy and they have only DIY, and I'm looking for full livery only.
Now I keep my horse 20miles from home and Im coming back from work at 6-7pm, so do not have time for travelling to stable. That is why I'm looking for something closer - to be on yard before or after work.


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (7 January 2014)

Good luck with the hunting today! Took me ages to find my yard and unfortunately no indoor school but the care they get is 100 times better than other places around here! I do miss the indoor though!


----------



## CinnamonTreasure (7 January 2014)

Thank you  I will go to old mill later. I tried to call them, e-mailed them but nobody is answering, hope that there will be someone to talk in the afternoon. It is so hard to find a good yard, so Im glad that you are in nice place! Care is the most important for me, and can't say that now he do not have good care, but there is no facilities to be honest and it is to far. I'm not in a rush to find something, but it is quite frustrating...


----------



## CinnamonTreasure (28 January 2014)

Hello! Me again.. 

Still looking for something. Visited Arrows - and I love it, but unfortunately they do not have spaces.. I was waiting for three weeks, that something will change and they will call me, but unfortunately nope. Spent so many hours to find something else, and have two yards I'm interested in.

Anyone hear anything about KnightsPlace Farm in Cobham ? Or about Holywell Park Farm in Meopham? I will be thankful for help


----------

